# Photos by Wes photo forum



## wesd (Jul 9, 2010)

I created a new photography forum at Photos by Wes Photo Forum - Index
Check it out guys and let me know what you think.
It's a forum based out of epping new Hampshire and features everything that a photographer could need in a forum and if it doesn't. Let me know and I will work on it.
Wes


----------



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2010)

Isn't this a little like asking The Pep Boys to advertise your auto-parts store?


----------



## wesd (Jul 12, 2010)

no DICK my forum offers things this might not and this forum offers things I dont.
Wes


----------



## mwcfarms (Aug 7, 2010)

wesd said:


> no DICK my forum offers things this might not and this forum offers things I dont.
> Wes



Wow have some coffee and relax. I thought it was a valid point. And just you so you you can call me MRS B@$ch. :lmao:

Now I actually did look at your site, and to me it reminds me of when you do a webname search and get a list of available related sites. Didnt look like much of a forum. Are you trying to amalgamate photography related sites or showcase your own website?


----------

